# Gerard Butler - spotted out and about in New York City 17.02.2014 x 2



## Q (19 Feb. 2014)

​


----------



## dkfan (31 März 2014)

Thank you, Q!


----------



## MichelleRenee (28 Juni 2014)

Thanks for Gerard!


----------

